# The other half....



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

So David was snooping around, looking for a Tatuaje Black jar he could put his newly found bundle of Blacks in. I just happened to have one sitting collecting dust on a shelf near my wood stove and thought, I bet David would like to have this jar.

He did. And boy oh boy, the goodies he sent are out of this world! Thank you so much David, I will enjoy these for sure!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like David realy wanted that jar!!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Payback is sweet


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice payback David:biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

rad!! david is the man


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

He really Jarred you


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are all great cigars.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice! David is such a generous guy.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go David


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks realll good!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

oh man really nice


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> He really Jarred you


You need to put a lid on that joke.......

bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice trade there. Looks like some tastey treats there. Enjoy.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

no kidding he really wanted that jar
way to go!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice trade. Early 90's (WOW).


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

A great hit as usual.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome!! That GOF let me... :dribble:
Ron you are one lucky bas....!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh looks good to me...let us know how that GOF smokes!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not too shabby at all - for an empty jar!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man David i have a couple Mason jars,would you like those?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice one David.....gives an entire new meaning to "TIT for TAT"!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Nice one David.....gives an entire new meaning to "TIT for TAT"!!


eh? :wazzapp: Dave sent a stripper to Ron's place, in return for the jar? :whoohoo:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> eh? :wazzapp: Dave sent a stripper to Ron's place, in return for the jar? :whoohoo:


Now that is funny!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice of David for sure--he really never has to have a reason he just does it for kicks--or kick ass---I have always wondered about the Dunhill--Let me know what you think--WTG David!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> He really Jarred you


i like that, that's a good one


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn he hits hard


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Way to go David!!!


----------

